#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Solution of Wi-fi droppings at your home

## Adiza

Have you experienced dropping Wi-Fi signal in your home? We may have dead spots home where the signal won't reach, such as the distanced placed in our home. Using a *mesh router* may help you. Mesh routers are the latest technology upgrade for home Wi-Fi networks. Mesh networks used for secure network, like military bases and businesses. Now, residential wireless-internet users can optimize their home Wi-Fi with a form of mesh networking, too. If you have a large home more than two stories or interior brick walls, you probably find Wi-Fi dead zones, and you can use mesh-router system.* It is high cost, but it gives you high security, range extenders provide streamlined connections to you everywhere in your home.*

----------

